# Hello all



## Donald (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi all just found out two weeks ago I have type 2 Diabetes.I'am not on anything at the moment just diet control and haveing a learning cruve there is a lot to take in.
So It will a few days to read thru the Forums.

Cheers Donald


----------

